# Pre-baked Chocolate Souffle



## Chefellas (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello out there. I'm a new member and I'm desperately seeking a good recipe for a pre-baked ready to serve chocolate souffle.I'm catering to a cafe in Athens and they want the souffle as one of their desserts. Can anyone out there be of assistance Thanks!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 19, 2007)

Souffles are not an item that can be prebaked and hold up!  They must be done to order. That's why they are often a "specialty of the house" and must be ordered when the diner sits down for the meal.

If you want to do an unbaked "frozen" souffle (not really a souffle, but a mousse-type dessert in a souffle dish with a collar) those can be done ahead and frozen, but they are not baked.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to DC.  I haven't baked a souffle beforehand, but I saved this one to give a try when I get around to it.

According to the directions, they can go from the freezer (if desired) to the oven. Not sure if you will get the poof/puff of an actual souffle, but if you want to give it a go to save time...

Make Ahead Chocolate Grand Marnier Souffles

Make Ahead Chocolate and Grand Marnier Souffles


This one 'peaked' my interest, as it looks like it may give you more volume and can be made ahead. (You need to register to see the entire recipe/notes, but might be worthwhile.)

Make-Ahead Chocolate Souffle* Recipe-Cook's Illustrated=


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Amy, Thanks for the recipes. Haven't had time to try them yet but as soon as I can I will. By the way, I like your cat!


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, Amy. I finally tried the chocolate and Grand Marnier souffle.The result was good. If you bake them in a water bath for the minimal amount of time, they will actually puff up when reheated in a microwave. if reheated for 30 seconds the insides remain runny.so again thanks!!!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Oct 16, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Hi, Amy. I finally tried the chocolate and Grand Marnier souffle.The result was good. If you bake them in a water bath for the minimal amount of time, they will actually puff up when reheated in a microwave. if reheated for 30 seconds the insides remain runny.so again thanks!!!!!!


 
Hi, Chefellas. You are very welcome. Thanks for getting back and letting us know the results.   Wow, you are in Athens, Greece, please, please share some of your recipes.

Like your siggie. Is that a little gingerbread house?


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yes.Actually it's kind of a large gingerbread house.I"ve been making them for three years now and last year I started selling them . Let me know what recipes you want and I'll tell you how I make them. Unfortuneately <I won't be able to give you exact amounts, because with greek food ,I basically do it by taste.That's how my mother in law taught me.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2007)

Chefellas said:


> Oh yes.Actually it's kind of a large gingerbread house.I"ve been making them for three years now and last year I started selling them . Let me know what recipes you want and I'll tell you how I make them. Unfortuneately <I won't be able to give you exact amounts, because with greek food ,I basically do it by taste.That's how my mother in law taught me.


 

LOL.. yeap!  That's how Greek MIL's do it.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 17, 2007)

hi-pdswife- judging by the flag i guess you have sime experience with Greek MILs. by the way what does LOL mean?


----------

